

Q&A with Jim Buckmaster, CEO of Craigslist - rms
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/2007/08/06/100141309/index.htm?postversion=2007072506

======
rms
My favorite question: \--- Where do you see Craigslist in five or ten years?
--Nishi Viswanathan, Austin

I would expect lots more of the same, plus incremental improvements based on
user requests. In ten years we may be approaching the Singularity [a state
when machines become smarter than humans], in which case all bets are off.

